# RCS cold weather shipping... Heat pack or not?



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

I have read that RCS can survive really low temps... some people claim that they have kept them outside in ponds under ice. My question is will RCS survive priority shipping to an area in the mid 30F with no heat pack?


----------



## paleopaque (Jun 23, 2009)

I just shipped 3 batches of shrimp last week to areas with those temps but used a heat pack. No DOAs. 30F seems a bit low and with heat packs @ only around $2 it seems like the risk might not be worth the potential savings. Good luck...


----------



## Stormy_87 (Dec 16, 2009)

I HIGHLY recommend a heat pack. Just last week I ordered 30 red cherry shrimp online with USPS shipping that came with a heat pack and they all arrived alive and healthy. I really don't thing any shrimp would survive that kind of condition ( being in a bag 2-3 days ) without a heat pack. Already shipping is stressful enough without a heat pack is just deadly. I've bought many fish recently online and all came with a heat pack even the snails. Shrimp being invertibrates are more delicate than other fishes that being said if fish are being shipped with heat packs than I'm sure the shrimps will need it as well. Hope that helps.


----------



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

I got some cherry shrimp last month. It was about 35 degrees out and im sure they sat on my porch for over 30 min. the water was freezing to the touch but none of them died and now half are saddled and some are berried. that proves to me that you dont need a heat pack. but just to be safe i would say throw one in. its mentally relieving to me


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

I will just have to wait till the 60hr heat packs arrive before shipping just to be safe. Thank you for the replies.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

Ive been shipping MTS for weeks now in sub freezing temps with a 24 hour heat pack, even had one shipment stuck in denver due to address forwarding issues on their end and not a single casualty.
If you tape the box real well, NO LEAKS at seams they are actually warm when you open the box.

Im sure shrimp are different but just stating the packs I use with great results. Also, look at sportsman stores for these things, I get a 10pk of ultra warmer GRABBER brand for 6 bucks thru a discounted outfitter. Sportsmen stores are already rolling spring stuff out, now this stuff is on clearance if not deep discount.


----------

